# misfire #4 strong gas smell 2002 --3.5



## aintwaven (Aug 6, 2009)

02 Altima 3.5 100,000 mi.
Wife's reports car is running real ruff and strong gas smoke from tail pipe. I checked the codes and the only one, was for misfire cylinder #4. I decided because of mileage to replace all plugs. Back middle #3 spark plug tube was half full of oil, so I diluted and blew tube clear. The only way to replace rocker cover spark plug tube seals was to replace rocker cover, and since I was 60 mi from dealer I used permatex silicone hi temp to try to seal tubes. Put it all back together and had the same problem. Replaced coilpac on #4 no help. I ran it with new plugs and new coilpac #4. Pulled 2-4-6 plugs, 2 and 6 looked discolored(working) #4 looked spotless new. So still no fire I guess. When started, I cannot overstate how strong the raw gas smell is in the exhaust. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I will have to trailer to dealer and would love to avoid them if possible.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are you getting juice to #4 coil ?, sounds like its not firing, try pulling the coil with the plug and turn it over to see if you have spark..


----------



## aintwaven (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I did that, and it is. I now think it is the #4 injector so I picked one up at O'cheap parts store. I will install tomorrow.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

my 03 3.5 kinda had an issue like yours..i started it one day and it didnt like going up past 2000rpms and was shooting out what i swore to god had to be actual raw gas from the exhaust b/c it was soooooo strong..swapped out my buddys moms MAF sensor from her 2.5 and it fixed immediately..so i ordered 1 from ebay..perfect ever since!


----------

